# Importer les dossiers crées sous Hotmail dans MAIL



## i-po-d (25 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
L'application Mail sous mac est super, cependant, j'ai deux adresses mail (hotmail et live), où figure des dossiers pour classer mes mails. j'aimerai savoir comment peut-on les importer dans cette application?
De même lorsque je check mes mails dans l'application, les messages sont notés comme lu, lorsque je vais sur hotmail, mes messages sont encore non lu ! ceci pose problème puisque je suis obligé de trier mes mails 2 fois ou alors d'abandonner l'application mail. 
Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci par avance pour vos réponses.
Tom


----------



## tistou19 (25 Avril 2010)

le serveur POP : pop3.live.com
Le serveur SMTP : smtp.live.com


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2010)

bonjour
il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo -> Ça roule, ma poule !
ensuite il y a un immense sujet hotmail dans Mail dans la bonne section
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/compte-hotmail-dans-mail-180009-36.html

( commencer par l fin)


----------

